# Kribs in 30 gallon



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

So I'm setting up a 30 gallon planted tank and I want to put some Kribensis' in. Would it be okay to put four kribs in? 1 male, and 3 females, or 2 pairs? Or just 2?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I would go with 1 male and 1 female. Here's some information from others that have raised them.
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile19_comment.html


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Yup. One male, one female is all you need - or want. They are undemanding as far as water quality goes and will make excellent parents. Make sure you have good hiding places too - both will need to get away from the other at some point.


----------

